# Blue Rock State Park



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Has anyone out there hunted this area during gun or blackpowder for deer, am considering taking a scouting trip there next week, and trying it out for the up coming blackpowder season.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I have hunted it 2 times. First was shotgun of 2000 killed a doe I only hunted one day and it was a thurs. The other was black powder and shot a button buck. Definitly worth checking out. There were only 2 other hunters anywhere near us during black powder. I don't have the map anymore but pick one up at the ranger station and I would scout by walking the horse trails, Beutiful country down there.

Scott


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

thanks for the reply, I am looking forward to scouting it out, I found some maps online.


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

check out tri-valley wildlife, its north of z-town but has a lot of territory, good if the other place doesnt pan out??


----------

